# November 2014 Horse Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

*Congratulations to November's Horse Photo of the Month Contest winner, danicelia24!*

danicelia24 (29 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BowmanFarms (10 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

AngieLee (8 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

wakiya (7 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Mingiz (7 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

InsomniacsDream (6 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Samson5261 (6 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Skyseternalangel (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

SueC (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Wallaby (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

hgbtx (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

danny67 (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

crazeepony (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Horses4u (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Cadence (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

InStable (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Saranda (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

DocIsMyPony (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

MyHorseTeddy (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

The Greener Side (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

finn113 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Cmck (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

PaintedPonies92 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

livelyblueyes (0 votes)


----------



## peekaboo56 (Jan 23, 2014)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*sun set silloett.*

its a beautiful picture.
it reminds me of a bakery that runs trailers all thats needed is a princesses pointed hat and that would be like the picture of fine lady bakery ill have to take a picture when i see one again the horse has the exact out line as the decal on the trailer.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*found logo*

fineladys bakery.


----------

